# Thermos/Vaccum bottle seals in Toronto? | Stainless steel caps/stoppers



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've a few bottles that could use a new seal. Some are Thermos brand while some are unknown brands. I'd like to know where I can find food grade seals in Toronto? 

Also where can I find stainless steel vacuum bottles that have a one piece stopper? I mean all the thermos I've seen in the 500mL sizing have like 2 seals in the stopper cap because they went with a lift'n'pull tab for easy pouring. While it is convenient for pouring hot water it is in the long term a major failure point as you have 2 seals that can break and also 2 areas for more moisture to release from decreasing the trapped heat.

I like the Thermos ~1.1L 'The Rock' model which has a one piece stopper with side grooves for pouring (if you want to keep the lid on while pouring) and that stopper setup is -solid- on the seal. 

Oh yes. Does anyone make stainless steel Thermos with a stainless steel cup (like the interior of the cup is stainless to prevent any plastic or possible plastic chem leeching stuff) cap and stainless steel stopper? 

I'm sure someone out there has thought about it with all the CNC (aka 'Santa Claus box') machines out there.

I mean they made a stainless steel copy of the U.S GI canteen (albiet the cap has some issues as I've seen in some reviews)...anyways I didn't find any in my google search but then again my google-fu is not the best so I'm hoping others may check and post if htey find anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpski any help?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Probably you'll have the best luck finding exactly what you want online. Once you have the SKU (product code), search the website at Cayne's kitchenware and also for Canadian Tire. They might have it. Other than that, check out some of the kitchen stores at Pacific Mall. Good luck!


----------

